# l245 hydraulic lever not staying up



## Coleman (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a kubota l245 and the hyd. Lifting lever is not staying put while operating the tractor. It keeps slowly lowering.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Coleman said:


> I have a kubota l245 and the hyd. Lifting lever is not staying put while operating the tractor. It keeps slowly lowering.


I'm not sure what lifting lever you are referring to! Are you talking about the rear 3pt. hitch? We could better help, if you would clarify. Bye


----------



## Coleman (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes this is the 3 point lifting lever.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there no tensioning nut at the pivot point?


----------



## Coleman (Oct 26, 2012)

Not that i am aware of


----------

